# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Exception lors de l'allocation pour la servlet

## birt1976

Bonjour, je dbute en jboss seam.
On me l'a juste install et je dois me dbrouiller avec.
Et je dois intgrer Birt dans seam.

J'ai suivi ce tutorial http://wiki.eclipse.org/Seam_%28BIRT%29_Recipe
http://wiki.eclipse.org/Seam_%28BIRT...ntStoreServlet

Mais j'ai un problme sur l'utilisation de ma servlet , j'ai ce problme:
Exception lors de l'allocation pour la servlet Document Store Servlet

Je ne vois pas d'o a viens.
J'ai bien un init dans ma classe et lors de l'appel (web.xml), j'ai bien appel ma servlet comme suis: <package>.<servlet>

Je suis perdu, si vous avez une ide.

----------


## slevy

tu devrais poster la StackTrace qu'on voit de quelles classes vient l'exception.

----------

